# The Scree



## BobVigneault (Apr 23, 2004)

When I was visiting down in Tennessee I heard a 'preaching' style where the speaker would start in a normal speaking tone and then grow steadily in volume and excitement until there was a cresendo. It would take about 15 seconds and then cycle again over and over. There was almost no substance to the 'preaching'. Someone told me that it's called 'The Scree' and it came from Scotland. I very curious as to the origin and history of this style. I would appreciate any info or direction to some writings on it.

I'm probably not going to try it out on the northern congregations but you never know. :lb:


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't know, I don't have cable. The unique aspect about it is that it cycles over and over, soft to loud, soft to loud. Totally weird stuff but I couldn't stop listening, kind of like an auditory train wreck.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 23, 2004)

Is it similar to Tennessee wind-suckers? Almost every other word, they gasp for breath. I heard one recently from North Carolina that sucked so much wind when he preached, the deacons on the front row must have been holding on to their toupees.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2004)

[b:fe8ab690a0]Brent wrote:[/b:fe8ab690a0]
Is it similar to Tennessee wind-suckers? Almost every other word, they gasp for breath. 

Wind-suckers sounds like a good way to describe some &quot;preaching&quot; I heard years ago when I lived in Virginia. It was the first (and last) time I ever went into a pentecostal church and I must say it was fascinating to listen to. It was a small church and the preacher screamed into the microphone through his little PV amp, taking a deep breath every 10 seconds or so. My first inclination was to just continue on my way, but I decided instead to sit and listen, filter out the theatrics, and just focus on the content that he was trying to convey. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why so many people kept yelling AMEN! - there was really no continuity of thought expressed, but just a bunch of disjointed phrases.

Wind-sucker. Yup, that's what it was alright.

Bob


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 23, 2004)

I've hear of the Tennessee Wind Suckers! Aren't they a NBL farm team?

(Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## cupotea (Apr 23, 2004)

[quote:2f9e00b759][i:2f9e00b759]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:2f9e00b759]
[b:2f9e00b759]Brent wrote:[/b:2f9e00b759]
Is it similar to Tennessee wind-suckers? Almost every other word, they gasp for breath. 

Wind-suckers sounds like a good way to describe some &quot;preaching&quot; I heard years ago when I lived in Virginia. It was the first (and last) time I ever went into a pentecostal church and I must say it was fascinating to listen to. It was a small church and the preacher screamed into the microphone through his little PV amp, taking a deep breath every 10 seconds or so. My first inclination was to just continue on my way, but I decided instead to sit and listen, filter out the theatrics, and just focus on the content that he was trying to convey. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why so many people kept yelling AMEN! - there was really no continuity of thought expressed, but just a bunch of disjointed phrases.

Wind-sucker. Yup, that's what it was alright.

Bob [/quote:2f9e00b759]

I run out of breath just listening to them. :smilegrin:


----------

